# Will you be watching the Nintendo E3 08 Press Conference?



## shaunj66 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Will you be watching the Nintendo E3 08 Press Conference?* - OGPP

With E3 2008 just days away, will you be tuning into the live feeds of Nintendo's press conference?

Feel free to discuss what you would like/hope to see at this years show!

For me, I'll probably tune in if I get the chance, but I'm not holding my breath for anything amazing...


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 11, 2008)

I only watched E3 2007 on YouTube. How do you watch it live at home(besides attending the actual event)?

If there's no way, I'll just download it later.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 11, 2008)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> I only watched E3 2007 on YouTube. How do you watch it live at home(besides attending the actual event)?
> 
> If there's no way, I'll just download it later.


There's plenty of websites that provide live streaming coverage (Gametrailers, Gamespot (ugh) etc..) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





At least there have been the last two years...


----------



## euphemism (Jul 11, 2008)

I would suggest going to IGN.


----------



## Gamesphere (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll be watching on G4 with my surround sound on....Awesome. But if they screw up,I have IGN as my main source of E3 info. With Nintendo holding onto the ropes in pleasing the core, who isn't going to watch the press conference to see what they have to show!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 11, 2008)

euphemism said:
			
		

> I would suggest going to IGN.


Isn't theirs just for paying insiders?


----------



## Gamesphere (Jul 11, 2008)

Nope, Free


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 11, 2008)

Figures I just lost G4 recently, this is the best thing they do all year. They do the entire conference in one sitting with like one very short break during a slow part. I'd watch it that way if I could...


----------



## Rod (Jul 11, 2008)

Nope. I'm interested in knowing the new companies' projects shown after the Conference has ended, but I'm not watching it.


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 11, 2008)

euphemism said:
			
		

> I would suggest going to IGN.


Would I go to LiveWire?


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh yeah the only question in my mind is what site im watching it on...game trailers, gamespot, ign, g4tv, gonintendo....so many


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 11, 2008)

I wanted to watch it on G4 but I too also lost it. 

I'll watch the live stream though. Or maybe download it because I might be busy.


----------



## science (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm gonna watch it. I'm also gonna watch the Microsoft one


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 11, 2008)

I want to really badly, but the problem is not only did I lose G4, but I had to super downgrade my internet recently and I doubt it could keep up with a stream...

I remember skipping school for the E3 where Brawl was revealed. That was freaking awesome. Ah E3 memories...


----------



## science (Jul 11, 2008)

Sweet, I have G4. Hopefully they stream it on the Canadian version channel.


----------



## Endogene (Jul 11, 2008)

i'm going to watch the nintendo event live, i'm really looking forward at what there'll be showing


----------



## fischju (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll read the joystiq blog entry, they are way too long


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 12, 2008)

What time will it be on in the UK?
The best site to watch it on?


----------



## Sephi (Jul 12, 2008)

I'll be watching E3 on G4


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 12, 2008)

where do you watch this anyway?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 12, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> I'll be watching E3 on G4


As will I..I'm on dial-up right now. (Sucks I know.) So I have to resort to G4


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 12, 2008)

G4 is usually good but their interviews are surrounded by distracting nerds.

I flop between G4 and GT


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 12, 2008)

Maybe if I am online but I doubt it


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 12, 2008)

Sure! Like every year XP

Well.. I don't know if I'll "watch" it.. but in the worst case I'll at least see the "live blogging" some sites have


----------



## kevenka (Jul 12, 2008)

Time on G4?


----------



## XeonZ (Jul 12, 2008)

Of course, I'll probably watch all of the big 3's conferences.


----------



## T-hug (Jul 12, 2008)

I'll either download it or watch it from Xbox Live!  Apparantly M$ will be updating the market place with videos as it happens!


----------



## lagman (Jul 12, 2008)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> What time will it be on in the UK?



What he said + what day is it?
_lagman is so out of everything_


----------



## kuyamiko (Jul 12, 2008)

yuppers!!!

i will do the same thing i did last year, watch it live while at work


----------



## LordWill072284 (Jul 12, 2008)

same - work @ home, g4 on the tv with my dvr to record when it comes on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, stoked for all three thou, not just nintendo.

Just hope g4 canada tunes the right times in right *crosses fingers


----------



## Gestahl (Jul 12, 2008)

IGN's E3 countdown counters:

http://games.ign.com/articles/885/885646p1.html


----------



## SylvWolf (Jul 12, 2008)

Maybe if I happen to be around when it airs, but most likely I'll just read about it after.


----------



## JPH (Jul 12, 2008)

Absolutely! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





:B


----------



## Cyan (Jul 12, 2008)

Absolutely too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I watched it the last two years (using VLC on the stream link to have it full screen).

Last year it was not as good as the Wii one (I don't care WiiFit conference).
I hope this year will have good things to show us, but I'm not waiting anything great.
even the secret game of Nintendo everyone will want, I don't see what everyone could want regardless of their game genre liking (like I didn't want WiiFit).


----------



## DarkLG (Jul 12, 2008)

I will be watching to see if they announce a new Mario ds game.


----------



## Berthenk (Jul 12, 2008)

I'll sure do, if i know where it is online...


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jul 12, 2008)

Ill prob watch it sometime later if hear good things about it.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm gonna watch it, but probably not live.


----------



## Hit (Jul 12, 2008)

Mostly I get bored watching Press Conferences, except the ones from Apple but they do it really big so yea


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 12, 2008)

Probably won't watch it since I never do anyway, but I'm definitely going to read about it afterwards.  =P


----------



## Defiance (Jul 12, 2008)

Nah, I'll just look up some games that I want to see a few days after the conference.


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm more interested in the Microsoft conference but I'm going to watch both of them (atleast parts of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## Prime (Jul 12, 2008)

I don't know what time it will be on in my Time Zone (GMT +1) so i won't watch it live.

and like Dominik93, I'm more interested in the Microsoft conference


----------



## sonic209 (Jul 13, 2008)

What are the places you can watch this for free at


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 13, 2008)

Gotta work so I will have to skip out on this year. Maybe I'll see if there's an rss feed of updates and subscribe to that to keep current without alerting the big bad superiors.


----------



## myuusmeow (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm gonna watch the Sony one. I honestly don't care what new gimmick Nintendo has thought of. (2 scales taped together and a piece of circle shaped plastic with a slot to put a controller in...?!) I don't have a Wii (and don't plan on getting one) so I'm not interested in that, my DS has seen better days, so same for it too.


----------



## SkH (Jul 13, 2008)

Of course!! I just can't wait to!! The biggest event (ok, one of) in a year!!


----------



## Jdbye (Jul 13, 2008)

Most likely, I will. Depends on whether I have something better to do though


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jul 13, 2008)

I want to watch it, but unfortunatly I have to work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gonna have to download it.


----------



## kaspal (Jul 13, 2008)

im not usually online when that kinda things happens, so ill download it later and watch it with no rushes ...


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 13, 2008)

R2DJ said:
			
		

> What time will it be on in the UK?
> The best site to watch it on?



around 7pm


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 13, 2008)

bleh, I'll probably be busy then :/
in case I do make it, does anyone know a good place to stream it free?


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 13, 2008)

i know gamespot do free live coverage, thats where i'm watching it.


----------



## Akotan (Jul 13, 2008)

I'll be working at the time... But will definitely see it when I arrive at home.


----------



## DjFIL (Jul 13, 2008)

I've got my PVR set to record all G4's E3 coverage.  Oh so much coverage, it will be great.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jul 13, 2008)

is it on tv?
if it is, what channel? ive got sky.
im in the uk btw


----------



## Deletable_Man (Jul 13, 2008)

Hmm I may watch it if I'm not busy. Won't be very interesting. Nintendo throws an underwhelming bone to the fanboys and then continues onward with their money-printing casual gaming rampage.

Do want to catch the Microsoft press conference, though. I think they may do something tarded. And of course I gotta catch Sony's conference so I won't be lost on the latest internet memes to come.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 14, 2008)

Its the Mrs birthday tomorrow so I can't really sit on the computer watching Reggie go on about sales for an hour.

Probably for the best as their big game will probably be as disappointing as last years which was WiiFit.  Prove me wrong Nintendo.


----------



## DEF- (Jul 14, 2008)

This year I'm going to watch all three! Usually only watches Nintendos, but getting more and more interested in Microsoft and Sonys consoles (recently bought a PSP Slim).


----------



## neonix (Jul 15, 2008)

I might, if I'm not preoccupied with other stuff.


----------



## Commander (Jul 15, 2008)

IGN has by far the best stream while I was watching the Microsoft one, I recommend avoiding G4's live coverage (The online one not the TV broadcast), I tried watching the EA press conference but it constantly cut out. 

I plan to watch the Nintendo Press Conference but I doubt they'll announce anything interesting after all it is Nintendo.


----------



## King Zargo (Jul 15, 2008)

I will watch it and hope Reggie will say this:

"No, I'm not happy to see you. Thats just a Wii Hard Disk Drive in my pocket."


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 15, 2008)

yep, i'm going to watch it, i think it's @ 5pm UK time.


----------



## Noitora (Jul 15, 2008)

I wish I would be able to, too bad I am on 56k.


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 15, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> yep, i'm going to watch it, i think it's @ 5pm UK time.


And Sony will be at 7:30

Can't wait for those two.


----------



## Alerek (Jul 15, 2008)

Figures I have G4 but my coax cable coming up to this room is gibbed and doesnt let me hit anything but basic cable channels....interweb streaming, ahoy!


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 15, 2008)

For those that STILL don't know where to watch it live. >_> 
http://e3.gamespot.com/live.html


----------



## Doggy124 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll if I not go to bed yet


----------



## Trolly (Jul 15, 2008)

Yep, 10 seconds to go...


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 15, 2008)

Another feed. >_>
http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3168727

If you can't watch stream, read the live blog.
http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3168728


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 15, 2008)

Oh yeah I'm watching it right now. Just listening to some funky music though.


----------

